# Anglo-Vasca Steamship Company c1912



## rachman (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, I've posted previously and had superb response. I'm hoping for similar results for my 2-part query:

1/I have written previously about my Grandfather, Albert E Dawson's (brother of Frank Stewart Dawson, a ship owner and shipbroker in Cardiff) adventures in Northern Spain. I knew that, amongst other activities, he was involved in shipping and coal in Bilbao. New information has come to light in the form of a photograph which is dated October 1912 and in my Grandfather's handwriting on the back is written "S.S. Olavarria (ex-White Jacket)" and "The first steamer of the Anglo-Vasca Steamship Co of Bilbao, Spain, just sailing from Cardiff to Algiers." Subsequently, his daughter (my Aunt) has written "Father's first company".
Has anyone any further information on either this ship or the company - a Google search has not turned anything up.

2/I had also written before with reference to Albert's son, my Uncle Kenneth Dawson, who was killed onboard the naval supply tender/tugboat 'Gatling' when the Japanese invaded Hong Kong in December 1941. He was working for the Indo-China Steam Navigation Co.Ltd as a second officer (agents Jardine Matheson in Hong Kong) when he volunteered for service in the Hong Kong Dockyard Defence Corps, in whose service he was killed when the Gatling was bombed.

I had asked the question on which ship might he have been working at the time he enrolled in the HKDDC. I now have evidence that he was engaged on the ICSN Co ship "Kumsang", built in 1920 and 5447 Tones gross weight. Might anyone have any photos of this ship?

My information also shows him as having served on the ICSN Co "Hin Sang" (1905/2928 tons) which was apparently scuttled in HK harbour just prior to or during the invasion. Again, images or any further information on these two ships would be of great interest to me.

Many thanks in anticipation.

Regards
Phil Dawson


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Regarding Anglo-Vasca Steamship Company:
I think it is a case of "single ship company". There were many in Bilbao between late XIX and early XX centuries years.
Mainly were founded by ship agents from Cardiff. This people had very good information about freight rates, charters, etc in Bilbao.
Finally, before WW1 great part of these "single ship companies" were absorbed by bigger shipowners and in this way dissappeared...


----------



## rachman (Mar 13, 2012)

FILIPVS - thanks for your reply, very interesting - and your English is very good!
For your interest, my Grandfather, from Newcastle, settled initially in Bilbao, getting married there in 1905. My father was born there along with his brothers and sister, all of whom became fluent Spanish speakers. My Grandfather was eventually made the British vice-consul of San Sebastian in 1918. The family had to leave in 1925 to return to the UK when the post-war depression hit his business interests hard. They lived in several homes in the area, including Bilbao, San Sebastian, Hendaye, Saint Jean de Luz and Guethary.


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks rachman:

There is an author called "Jesús María Valdaliso" that is a historian and economist, specialized in industrial history of Spain. He wrotte many short works about Bilbao anglo-spanish companies,... there are many in internet, other were published as books, etc. Also he has e-mail... My advise, if you are interested in make some research, is contact with him. Probably he will give you some good research lines to find more information about your parents, that as I see were well knowed persons in vasc society of those years...

Anyway, if I find something "in my files" I will post it here on next days.

Best regards from Spain


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

Regarding SS "OLAVARRIA" (ex-White Jacket) my information is as follows:

Cargo capacity (deadweight)=3650 tonnes. Builded in Joseph L. Thompsom shipyard (Sunderland, Uk) for White Jacket Steamship Company Limited (G.Hallet, Cardiff), on 28 may 1889. 
On 29 december 1915 the ship was sold by ANGLO VASCA DE NAVEGACION S.A. (Primitivo Ruiz, Bilbao) to Compañía Marítima del Nervión SA (Bilbao).

Gross tonnage 2257 tons. Steam engine 1710 horse power burning coal; Four holds for dry cargo; length 290 feet- beam 38.06 feet-depth 19.07 feet.

On 2nd december 1924 the ship was sold to Naviera Bidasoa Sa (Bilbao) and renamed "OYARZUN".
Resold to Andrés Vega Gorostegui (Santander) on 5 April 1933.
Sold to breakers and scrapped in Santander on 15 November 1933.


Bst rgds


----------



## rachman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re S S Olavarria*

Thanks for the technical information on SS Olavarria. Did you get the photograph ok?

Would you happen to have, or know where I could find the email address or a web-site address for Jesús María Valdaliso?

I've had a good look on-line but can't find anything that connects to his web-site or email.

Regards


----------



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

rachman said:


> Thanks for the technical information on SS Olavarria. Did you get the photograph ok?
> 
> Would you happen to have, or know where I could find the email address or a web-site address for Jesús María Valdaliso?
> 
> ...


Rachman, just now I sent to you a e-mail. The photography is great. Thank you.
Regarding Mr. Valdaliso I will send you the information by private mail. 

Bst rgds


----------



## peterlball (Oct 3, 2012)

I have photos of KUMSANG and a poor one of HINSANG (1) but not of the later HINSANG (2) which was the one that was scuttled in Hong Kong during WW2. That second HINSANG was a newly built vessel which had only managed one or two short voyages (if that) from Hong Kong to Borneo before the Japanese invasion of HK. If you a still looking in on this website then contact me for more.
Peter Ballantyne = [email protected]


----------

